# Accuracy With Big Ammo



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The other day I posted about my favorite Big Power setup: 8-strand (two loops per side) 2040 tubes. I've been shooting these for a couple days now with 5/8-3/4" steel ammo and am quite suprised at the potential for these tubes in terms of accuracy and their viability as "everyday" ammo.
Tex has said many times that he feels it's important to practice with the same weight you're going to hunt with to maintain "aim point" (even if it's all mental and not fork-reference). He shoots 1/2" steel for targets and .44 (7/16") lead for hunting. These steel ammo that I'm shooting are probably as heavy as .50 lead if not more so but give me no problems with my tube setup.
I think these 8-strand 2040s can stand up to any bands or tubes in terms of power and longevity. They draw at about the same weight as a set of Tex's Express double flat assemblies, are at least as fast if not faster and will almost certainly last longer. I'm using these strictly for sake of easy comparison, Tex makes a grwat product! I can't think of a reason why they wouldn't go for a thousand shots like my regular tubes do. Also, since they're in a looped configuration they don't produce any handslap and are all but silent on the release.
I'm totally digging the power and accuracy of this setup! I made a video in which I shoot the same target as in the "Badges" qualifier and did well enough to earn four stars. Sorry I missed the 25yd can shot, I had already hit it 5 or 6 times with these ammo and it was pretty effectively flat. I was all over it but didn't connect. Still, I'd rather make shots than excuses :werd: .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It also just occurred to me that the late, great Jaybird Schott used 9/16" steel in competition.
I can't think of a better endorsement than that!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Larger projectiles give you a better chance when a shot is "close to the line". In black powder competitions I use to shoot .58 caliber for string cuts and card cuts. Shooting something that wide makes it harder to miss!

Any idea what your draw weight is on those bands? Have you tried tapering the bands rather than full doubled? Just wondering ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

looks like great fun and i have been known to shoot big things like 22mm steel and golf balls and it is good fun but i get a better satisfaction from burying a 9.5mm steel ball into a tree so far that you can hardly see it.

but its whatever floats your boat so have fun.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Larger projectiles give you a better chance when a shot is "close to the line". In black powder competitions I use to shoot .58 caliber for string cuts and card cuts. Shooting something that wide makes it harder to miss!
> 
> Any idea what your draw weight is on those bands? Have you tried tapering the bands rather than full doubled? Just wondering ...
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Just by comparing them to other bands I've shot and know the draw weight of, I'd say they're about 14lb,give or take.
I'm not really a fan of the pseudo -tapered tubes. I find them fussy to make and it cuts down on longevity quite a bit.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

How much difference is there on your sights between the two. The smaller lighter would be flatter then the heavy and slow, correct? Thanks.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Is that a pull-tie on the pink SPS ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's not pink, the light was just weird in that picture 
And yeah, it's a ziptie. I occasionally use one as a sight. That's an older picture, I haven't done that for a while.


----------

